# New to me Bridgeport Textron



## Kroll (May 28, 2014)

Guys I have an Atlas mill that I haven't put to use yet then on Monday I spotted this Bridgeport.I don't even know what I have other than I went from maybe a 300lb mill to a 2k mill what a big difference.Anyway on one of the plates the #'s 2J92351---2 so can someone make a guess as to what yr this is,and maybe post a link to a manuals other information so that I can kinda figure out how to turn it on?(little humor)For now I just want to collect some info on it figure out all the knobs,etc but for now I don't have time for due to other obligations such as making alittle money to help fund my bad habits.Its 220/480volt and it has alittle powerfeed motor,so I will have to figure out if I should go w/VFD which I don't know how that will effect the powerfeed motor.Person I pick it up from it was a working mill and guys he clean it up some but for the most part it looks good.Anyway for now thats it,thanks for any guidance,links Utubes-----kroll
Download a manual,I have to make the most out of downloading manuals so I would like to find what fits my mill cause my computer is so sloooooow.To time a download I would use a calender


----------



## JimDawson (May 28, 2014)

Congratulations on your new purchase.  You will have a lot of fun with it.

Here is a link to the Operating and Parts Manuel for that machine

http://hardingeus.com/usr/pdf/knee mills/seriesipartlist4302plus.pdf

For the machine serial number, look on the top of the knee, maybe under the chip guard.  Crank the Y-axis back towards the column to access.

Serial number list   http://www.metalwebnews.com/howto/bridgeport/bridgeport.html


----------



## middle.road (May 28, 2014)

That is a beautiful Series I. 




Now about that Jeep (Scambler?) in the background with the moss on it..........


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 28, 2014)

Wow congrats man!  Sweet machine!  More pics more pics!  

It really looks in pretty rare condition


Bernie


----------



## hvontres (May 29, 2014)

Nice looking mill. One thing you want to watch out for is wear on the variable speed pulley bushings. On mine, the one on the motor shaft was getting a little worn when I got it, so that was the first thing I fixed  You will hear a bit of a rattling noise when the mill is running and changing speeds. If you catch the wear early, it's a pretty simple fix... but I have heard that if you don't take care of the issue, really bad things will happen....I am guessig that you will get wear on either the motor shaft or the back gear and those parts are probably not very cheap...

As far as getting replacement parts, I highgly reccomend H&W machine.

Good luck with your new tool


----------



## Bishop (May 29, 2014)

Nice mill, looks to have had very little use and was well taken care of. Great score


----------



## RandyM (May 29, 2014)

Here is a copy of the serial numbers and how to find them. Looks like a nice upgrade. Have fun!


----------



## Kroll (May 29, 2014)

Thanks guys for the help, checking the S# BR 227671 puts it at 1982.I have to say this is the first machine(metal&wood) that does not need to be gone through to clean off oil, grease,chips well you know stuff,but I may do that serious cleaning and painting this fall.Its a plug & play machine,but when I get a chance and learn alittle more I do want to start it up and just hear it run before its put away in the corner with my Clausing till I have time to put these to use.
Now a question on the powerfeed.On the plate of the motor it says 90vdc-100vdc but there is no DC voltage on this machine.There is a transformer that drops down the voltage to 120v,also the cord on the feeder has a 110v cord on it and on the side of the machine is a plug but it may be for the light(I was hoping the pic of the light would show the plug).Any thoughs on the power feeder motor?


----------



## Kroll (May 29, 2014)

middle.road yep it is a scrambler but its in bad shape
Bernie here afew more pics and I want to also talk about the seller kinda brag on him and what transpire that enable me to make such a purchase.
Over the last several months I have been taking apart several machines for a person who is getting ready to retire but till then he travels alot and has no time to do this work his self which is where I enter.First(which all is posted here at HM) was a Sears lathe 12",Rockwell BS,10"SB,Lux Mill(which putting the finishing touches on and trying to save the motor)then I will be doing a huge SB mill which I have never layed eyes on and maybe a 14"SB lathe.I take each machine and take it apart down to the bolts,if repairs and parts are needed I take care of it cause each one that I go through I want the owner to just plug it in and go.Now under my normal situation this Bridgeport and what came with it I would have never been able to afford it if it was not for the extra work that I have and will be doing for this individual,my play time has been put on hold till I'm completely finish.Before Monday(when came across the BP) I have been posting questions on tooling up for my Atlas mill,was going to purchasing parallels,clamping devices,end mill cutters and holders,etc.I also purchase a Sears cabinet,done alot of work to that cabinet to strengthen it up then painting it.Needless to say alot of time,miles,and for me alot of Bengamins.Which the money for the Atlas came from the work that I have been doing and I really was not looking for a BP cause I'm just small time,but what if?Well "What if" popup on CL's and the price was right for a package deal and it was cheaper and alot better shape that I been looking at dreaming.Break time


----------



## Kroll (May 29, 2014)

*Seller*:He was fantastic,in the pics of the first post you will see big blue ratchet straps.I have never stood beside a BP mill before nor knew what one weights so I show up with my little 1"wide Home Depot straps.Sellers laugh alittle after we got it loaded and said "those straps just won't do,you can have these"."Why are you selling this BP,this is everyones dream machine" I ask?Well like most of us its not having the time.Seller is or was a machinist by trade which is where he pick up the mill at work.But over time he move on and now goes offshore to work on platforms,so just did not see any time in the future to do some playing.Said that when he gets home he wants to spend time with the family.Guys we loaded the mill and a 30ton press then move on to the accessories which most were in the ad but he added alot more.I explain that I know nothing about milling so I really could not appreciate the value of these cutters and attachments unless he pointed them out,which he took the time to pull out each cutter and let me know about what they cost,all are American made.
For me and I may be eatting my words later but this is the last machine I will purchase,the money that I will be making later will be for tooling and going to the Clausing/BP if needed for repairs.
For today/tomorrow I'm on alittle home vacation to put the Atlas mill together and post it on CL so that I can have alittle more room.Heres some pics of stuff that I also purchase with the mill,so for now this concludes this show and tell.Guys if any comments please do so if you know what some of this stuff is for,I will have to do some research to figure this out.Thanks for looking----kroll


----------



## chips&more (May 29, 2014)

Kroll said:


> Thanks guys for the help, checking the S# BR 227671 puts it at 1982.I have to say this is the first machine(metal&wood) that does not need to be gone through to clean off oil, grease,chips well you know stuff,but I may do that serious cleaning and painting this fall.Its a plug & play machine,but when I get a chance and learn alittle more I do want to start it up and just hear it run before its put away in the corner with my Clausing till I have time to put these to use.
> Now a question on the powerfeed.On the plate of the motor it says 90vdc-100vdc but there is no DC voltage on this machine.There is a transformer that drops down the voltage to 120v,also the cord on the feeder has a 110v cord on it and on the side of the machine is a plug but it may be for the light(I was hoping the pic of the light would show the plug).Any thoughs on the power feeder motor?




Your power feed is a genuine Bridgeport 6F power feed and the circuit board for that 90VDC source and all electronics is right behind the control plate and bottom of the power feed. In my opinion the best power feed you can get, congrats! After time, the 6F can have a few issues and then that’s when you hear/read the bad rap they can get. But that’s from people that do not know how to fix the electro/mechanical issues correctly. They can be fixed and it’s the best power feed you can get. If you need any assistance with getting the feed up and running please PM me…Good Luck.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 29, 2014)

Kroll said:


> *Seller*:He was fantastic,in the pics of the first post you will see big blue ratchet straps.I have never stood beside a BP mill before nor knew what one weights so I show up with my little 1"wide Home Depot straps.Sellers laugh alittle after we got it loaded and said "those straps just won't do,you can have these"."Why are you selling this BP,this is everyones dream machine" I ask?Well like most of us its not having the time.Seller is or was a machinist by trade which is where he pick up the mill at work.But over time he move on and now goes offshore to work on platforms,so just did not see any time in the future to do some playing.Said that when he gets home he wants to spend time with the family.Guys we loaded the mill and a 30ton press then move on to the accessories which most were in the ad but he added alot more.I explain that I know nothing about milling so I really could not appreciate the value of these cutters and attachments unless he pointed them out,which he took the time to pull out each cutter and let me know about what they cost,all are American made.
> For me and I may be eatting my words later but this is the last machine I will purchase,the money that I will be making later will be for tooling and going to the Clausing/BP if needed for repairs.
> For today/tomorrow I'm on alittle home vacation to put the Atlas mill together and post it on CL so that I can have alittle more room.Heres some pics of stuff that I also purchase with the mill,so for now this concludes this show and tell.Guys if any comments please do so if you know what some of this stuff is for,I will have to do some research to figure this out.Thanks for looking----kroll



hmm, couldn't get the pictures to show up.

Anyway, in the first one with the tooling, the T-shaped things in the red cover are telescoping bore gauges and are SUPER USEFUL. You loosen the nut at the end of the long part, hold the expanding bits in and tighten the nut. Then you put it into the bore/ hole you're trying to measure (they have a range, so pick the one that will fit the hole), loosen the nut so that the bits spring out into the sides of the bore, wiggle it around a bit until you're sure it's touching the sides properly, then tighten the nut again. Pull it out and measure using a micrometer. I bought a set and never again will I use a caliper to measure a hole!

Parallels are pretty self explanatory - you use the ones that will get your work above the jaws of the vise so that the cutter won't hit the jaws but you still have enough of your work in the vise for a good hold. You'll figure that out with practice, as I am.

Big ass drills for drilling big ass holes

Nice large ball end mill

V-block and clamp, can use this to hold round stock and then clamp in your vise

Some what look like woodruff key cutters

loadsa collets

T-nut hold down set for mounting stuff to the table. Might be worth finding some 1-2-3 blocks to hold stuff up from the table.

Great score, you'll have an awful lot of fun with that mill!


----------

